# MP Best Lathering Base



## kitty1986 (Apr 15, 2014)

As some of you know, I made my first two batches of soap over the weekend. Another problem I noticed with them is that they don't lather very much. I want more bubbles because I always feel more clean when I get lather. It also makes it much easier to use with a wash cloth.

So as far as MP goes, what base would do well to increase lather and "moisturize"/feel good on the skin?


----------



## lsg (Apr 15, 2014)

The best lathering M&P soap I have used is a base I made from a recipe in this book:
How to Make Melt & Pour Soap Base from Scratch: A Beginner's Guide to Melt & Pour Soap Base Manufacturing by Kayla Fioravanti.  The recipe is called High Sudz melt & pour base.


----------



## indulgebandb (Apr 15, 2014)

I like the lather and lack of skin drying properties of SFUC hemp seed oil. I notice I don't get quite as much lather from their olive oil base but so far I've been really happy with all the SFIC bases I've used ( thanks to recommendations from this forum!)


----------



## jblaney (Apr 15, 2014)

I use the SFIC bases as well and like that they do not have detergents in them.  I think they lather well for having no detergents.  

I read on another forum this morning that the Hemp base lathered the best out of the bunch, and now Indulgebandb seems to think it's a good one too.   I made some recently for my parents, the goat milk base in particular, but they did not like them.   They use Dove and felt they did not lather enough.   I actually cut a piece of the Hemp base this morning since I have a sample that I never used and I must say it lathers very nicely and easily.   I may use this one for my clear base.   I had chosen the Aloe, but the Hemp may have more lather.   I will have to try them side by side, but the Hemp was very nice.   Not sure why I have not tried it until now.


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 15, 2014)

Very helpful you two, thanks for the recommendation! I love the prices I found for the SFIC bases. I will get a couple of pounds of the hemp base next time I order!


----------



## indulgebandb (Apr 15, 2014)

Kitty- where did you find the SFIC bases for a price you were happy with if you don't mind? I ordered my last ones from soapgoods because they are relatively close to me and I usually get the orders quickly but always looking for better prices!


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 15, 2014)

They were on Soapgoods.com  The hemp base for 2 pounds was at least $1 cheaper than Wholesale Supplies Plus! Doesn't seem like much but every dollar counts for me!


----------



## indulgebandb (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok- great to hear. Just wanted to see if there was something out there that was cheaper. Soapgoods shipping can be a little high but I just try to save up and order a good bit at once and then it all evens out!


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah the shipping anywhere gets high! On wholesale supplies plus you get free shipping when you buy $50 worth of product, so I may try their hemp base along with some tools and supplies. I don't want to buy too much base in case it doesn't work out the way I need it to.


----------



## indulgebandb (Apr 15, 2014)

I've used WSPs detergent free hemp base too- it was really good as well so I don't think you can go wrong. I just liked the SFIC one slightly better. I try to get as much as I can from one supplier- usually end up with WSP but I have a few items and fragrances here and there I have to get other places.


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have SO many shopping carts full of things I plan on buying from different sites LOL. Just gotta prioritize and figure out what to order first and who from. I like the FO prices at WSP. I'd like to use EO's eventually but until I get the hang of different things I'm not spending the extra on it!


----------



## seven (Apr 19, 2014)

if you want more bubbles, mp base with surfactants is your answer. no matter what, the bubbles on the detergent ones can't be beaten. i make my own bases, and i've felt the difference b/w the one with surfactant and the one w/o. 

i 2nd lsg, that exact recipe (with slight modification) is my go to recipe these days. it contains SLES and cocamidopropyl betaine, which can be considered mild surfactants.


----------



## Aline (Apr 19, 2014)

I get Bramble Berry's premium base. Nice ingredients, nice price, and they will ship it in a flat rate box which is the only way I can get soap shipped to Hawaii! I didn't even think about lathering but now I will be paying attention to that.


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 19, 2014)

Making my own soap base sounds expensive! Does it even out when you account for how long the ingredients to make it yourself will last?


----------



## seven (Apr 20, 2014)

i dont live in the US, and where i am, mp base is hard to be found. i am making them coz i am selling them as well. people will pay a good price for a block 

that is the only reason i am making them, coz even if i wanna buy them, i can't.


----------



## lsg (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, making your own base may cost as much or more than buying it from a supplier, but at least you have some control over what the ingredients are. I don't save any money by making cold process soap either, but I can control what goes into the recipe.


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 20, 2014)

At this point I am ok using pre-made base. I don't know enough yet to exactly understand how to create a different recipe that will work. I want to master one thing at a time in each area of bath and body products  In soaps, I'm focusing on very basic MP.


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 20, 2014)

Something else I'm finding with hemp base is that it can be drying...that was my #1 complaint with my first MP base (basic white from WSP). I am going to try the shea butter base from Brambleberry.


----------



## littlemaggiesmuse (Jul 1, 2014)

What is SFIC?  I've bought melt and pour and it leaves your skin feeling sticky and waxy?  Any ideas of another brand that leaves your hands soft?


----------



## seven (Jul 1, 2014)

SFIC is a company that makes mp bases. one supplier i know that carry SFIC bases is brambleberry.


----------



## littlemaggiesmuse (Jul 1, 2014)

Seven, does it leave your hands softer?


----------



## seven (Jul 2, 2014)

i've not personally tried SFIC base, so i cannot answer your question.


----------



## LilliRose (Jul 3, 2014)

I've been shopping around on the web and found one place that looks good. It's called Glorybee. I haven't ordered yet, but from the ingredients it looks like their melt and pour might be SFIC. They only offer castile, goats milk and basic white and translucent but the price is good. Five 1b blocks for 4.95 and 5.95. They also sell it by the 5 lb blocks for 25.95. I don't know what the shipping rates are. I may try them next time I order soap base. They don't sell many soap making supplies.


----------



## seven (Jul 3, 2014)

their castile base is def not castile if it only has 25-30% olive oil, lol


----------

